# [Indian NR] 14.30sec OH average Bhargav Narasimham at ACO14



## abunickabhi (Sep 14, 2014)

*[Indian NR] 14.30sec OH average Bhargav Narasimhan at ACO14*


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 14, 2014)

Lel nub, he sucks.


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 14, 2014)

incredible tps :tu


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2014)

Man, those last 2 solves were painful to watch with the auf lockups :/ That tps is crazy though, and definitely on par with the best oh solvers


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 14, 2014)

Whoa, amazing.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 14, 2014)

Amazing! Last 2 solves were painful to watch. Motivated me to practice more. Congrats!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2014)

Those AUFs :C

Good job, you kicked me out of the top 20!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone. Theodore just reconstructed and found, if I had done a +2 on that slowest solve, it would have been faster :/


----------



## ottozing (Sep 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. Theodore just reconstructed and found, if I had done a +2 on that slowest solve, it would have been faster :/



If you +2d at the time, you probably would have been equally as annoyed as you are now though, because it's not like you would assume doing the auf would have been slower


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 18, 2014)

That TPS looks faster than Feliks, probably isn't though but amazing anyway.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 18, 2014)

ottozing said:


> If you +2d at the time, you probably would have been equally as annoyed as you are now though, because it's not like you would assume doing the auf would have been slower


Yeah, that's true  and I don't usually stop with one +2. 


LucidCuber said:


> That TPS looks faster than Feliks, probably isn't though but amazing anyway.


Thanks


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 18, 2014)

I just saw you got a sub-10 single. So maybe it was even faster than Feliks. How long have you been practising for to get your TPS so high?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 18, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I just saw you got a sub-10 single. So maybe it was even faster than Feliks. How long have you been practising for to get your TPS so high?



I don't think his TPS is higher than Feliks' to be honest.

No offense to Bhargav, but honestly... That sub-10 was really lucky 

Blah, I sound really negative.  GJ!


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah it is a bit inconsistent as the LL is not as good as the F2L, and there are more pauses. But that peak TPS on the F2L has got to be on par with Feliks.


----------



## Hari (Sep 18, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Yeah it is a bit inconsistent as the LL is not as good as the F2L, and there are more pauses. But that peak TPS on the F2L has got to be on par with Feliks.



He got some really bad PLLs in this average. V,N,E and something else by the look of things.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 18, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> That TPS looks faster than Feliks, probably isn't though but amazing anyway.





guysensei1 said:


> I don't think his TPS is higher than Feliks' to be honest.
> 
> No offense to Bhargav, but honestly... That sub-10 was really lucky
> 
> Blah, I sound really negative.  GJ!



You guys realize that having the reconstruction means we do have data on this, right?

Bhargav's ETPS in this average (best/worst solves removed) is 5.41, assuming the formula thingy worked properly. (Also assuming I counted properly...)

One of Feliks' Ao12 (I just grabbed a random one from cubesolv.es) from 2 years ago was 5.39 ETPS.

Feliks' most recent Ao5 in competition with a reconstruction was his 12.74 OcR, which had 6.10 ETPS on average (best/worst removed) and a 5.87 ETPS mean.



Hari said:


> He got some really bad PLLs in this average. V,N,E and something else by the look of things.



E,N,G,F


----------



## Iggy (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice, Bhargav!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I just saw you got a sub-10 single. So maybe it was even faster than Feliks. How long have you been practising for to get your TPS so high?


I'm not even closer to him and that was just luck. I've been OH-ing seriously since October 2011


guysensei1 said:


> I don't think his TPS is higher than Feliks' to be honest.
> 
> No offense to Bhargav, but honestly... That sub-10 was really lucky
> 
> Blah, I sound really negative.  GJ!


Yeah.  no no, that's fine. I can settle down with the truth. 


Musicalboy2 said:


> You guys realize that having the reconstruction means we do have data on this, right?
> 
> Bhargav's ETPS in this average (best/worst solves removed) is 5.41, assuming the formula thingy worked properly. (Also assuming I counted properly...)
> 
> ...


<3 


Iggy said:


> Nice, Bhargav!


Thanks, Ainesh!


----------



## Echo Cubing (Sep 19, 2014)

Great !!!:tu


----------



## Hershey (Sep 19, 2014)

Great job Bhargav!

Wow, I really need to go to a competition and sub-15.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 19, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> Great !!!:tu


Thanks. 


Hershey said:


> Great job Bhargav!
> 
> Wow, I really need to go to a competition and sub-15.


Thanks! Good luck to you!


----------

